
How Cookies Can Compromise Your Website Security - fmavituna
http://www.scanmysite.net/blog/how-cookies-can-compromise-your-website-security
======
narad
LOL. I read the site name as Scammysite.

------
dns
ferruh abi iyisin işinde :) tebrikler. Vote up!

